# Premium Channel Premieres: July 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

With big thanks to Pablo for the research on this info...

July premieres:

*Starz* Highlights:

"*The Pillars of the Earth*" - An 8-hour epic event based on Ken Follett's Best-Selling book
*Starz Saturday Night Premiere* - Saturdays at 9:00 p.m.
*2012* - Marathon - Six times in 48 hours beginning July 17 at 9:00 p.m.

7/10 - *Law Abiding Citizen* (Jamie Foxx, Gerard Butler, Bruce McGill)
7/17 - *2012* (John Cusack, Danny Glover, Amanda Peet)
FRIDAY 7/23 10:00PM - *The Pillars of the Earth*


Starz said:


> The Pillars of the Earth, based on the acclaimed international best-selling novel from Ken Follett, is a sweeping 8-hour epic tale of good and evil, treachery and intrigue, violence and beauty. This sensuous, spirited and passionate story is set against a backdrop of war, religious strife and power struggles during the great Anarchy of 12th century England.
> 
> A fateful event sets in motion the interconnected tales of Tom (Rufus Sewell), master builder; Aliena (Hayley Atwell), the noblewoman; the sadistic Lord William (David Oakes); Jack (Eddie Redmayne), the artist in stone work; and Ellen (Natalia Wörner), a peculiar woman from the forest with an otherworldly background. At the heart of this grand tale lies Prior Phillip (Matthew Macfadyen) the benevolent leader of the diocese of Kingsbridge. His greatest adversary is Bishop Waleran (Ian McShane), who threatens Phillip's lifelong dream turned obsession of creating the most magnificent church in England. The Prior and the Bishop become locked in an ultimate test of morals versus malice. Donald Sutherland, Sarah Parish, Robert Bathurst and Sam Claflin also star in the production.
> 
> The Pillars of the Earth is a sensuous and enduring love story set against the backdrop of the power and corruption of church and state. In the midst of the turmoil arises a symbol of true love, beauty, and faith in the form of a most magnificent cathedral.



7/24 - *Zombieland* (Woody Harrelson, Jesse Eisenberg, Emma Stone)
7/31 - *Surrogates* (Bruce Willis, Radha Mitchell, Rosamund Pike)

_Law Abiding Citizen_ was pretty good, though viewers should be warned that there are a few gory parts in the film that might make you think you're seeing a different film entirely.
_Zombieland_ was frackin' awesome. Very funny and much better than I expected. Definitely a can't miss if you get Starz.
I loaned out my Blu-ray copy of _Surrogates_ before watching it and have yet to get it back. Reviews for it were somewhat mixed but the friend that I loaned it to seemed to enjoy it a lot.

*Encore* Highlights:

*In the House* - ½ hour entertainment & news show with Peter Bart & Peter Guber - Thurs. 7:30 p.m.
*Spotlight on Nicolas Cage* - Five films beginning July 15 at 10:00 a.m.
*Jaws* 4th of July Marathon - Take a bite out of Encore this July 4th with four toothy Jaws films, begninning Sunday, July 4th at 4:45 a.m.

*HBO*
Touted via HBO's June downloadable guide: *Public Enemies* and *Terminator Salvation*.

7/10 - *Public Enemies* (Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, Marion Cotillard, Billy Crudup, Stephen Dorff, Stephen Lang)
7/17 - *The Invention of Lying* (Ricky Gervais, Jennifer Garner, Rob Lowe, Jonah Hill, Louis C.K., Jeffrey Tambor, Tina Fey)
7/17 - *Boxing After Dark* (Bradley vs. Abregu, Angulo vs. Alcine)
7/24 - *Terminator Salvation* (Christian Bale, Sam Worthington, Anton Yelchin, Moon Bloodgood, Bryce Dallas Howard, Common, Jane Alexander, Helena Bonham Carter)
7/24 - *Boxing After Dark* (TBA vs. TBA)

I enjoyed _The Invention of Lying_ a lot but I like Ricky Gervais in just about everything. It's an interesting film that some people might be a little offended with (as it pokes at organized religion rather strongly...)

*Cinemax*
Touted via June downloadable guide: *Jennifer's Body* and *(500) Days of Summer*.

7/3 - *Taking Woodstock*
7/10 - *I Love You, Beth Cooper*
7/17 - *Jennifer's Body*
7/24 - *(500) Days of Summer*
7/31 - *9*

*Showtime*
From Pablo (and probably will continue to remain true as it seems that Showtime's premieres have become fewer and farther between): And unless I'm missing something, there's NOTHING on SHO.

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

---

I've reformatted and fill in some links to the details on these titles and hope to add more when time allows, but wanted to get something posted so everyone can have some time to start thinking about what they want to catch in July.

Thanks again Pablo for getting this info together!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

A nice collection.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

bdowell said:


> With big thanks to Pablo for the research on this info...
> 
> July premieres:
> 
> ...


Curious why EPIX was left off your list?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

jerrylove56 said:


> Curious why EPIX was left off your list?


Because they don't publish their schedule information in a way that makes it easy to collect (which was noted in previous threads like this one).

If the information is easy to find/gather, it eventually gets here. And again, this is just the first draft of this information, as more details are available, the list expands. Check back over time and if someone finds Epix's schedule for next month it'll get added to the list.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I think EPIX is premiering paranormal activity in july.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Also, most people don't get Epix, unfortunately.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Because they don't publish their schedule information in a way that makes it easy to collect (which was noted in previous threads like this one).
> 
> If the information is easy to find/gather, it eventually gets here. And again, this is just the first draft of this information, as more details are available, the list expands. Check back over time and if someone finds Epix's schedule for next month it'll get added to the list.


Yes, it's currently only Dish, Fios,and a few cable systems right now. For Dish it's in the PlatinumHD addon. I can't find a monthly schedule and have no idea what is actually a premier there, but I've tried for the next couple of weeks to list 2009 movies (because of the Epix claim to 2009 exclusives from some production companies) in this post in the June premiers.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

All around, some good movies premiering in July :up:


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated to confirm airdate for Terminator Salvation on HBO.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

That new Starz miniseries The Pillars of the Earth looks real good. Can't wait!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

July 4 9:30pm EDT

*The Marc Pease Experience*
(2009) Jason Schwartzman, Ben Stiller, Anna Kendrick
Former high school musical star Marc Pease has only 24 hours to convince his old music teacher to help make his recording dreams come true. The problem is, Marc graduated from high school eight years ago and is obsessed with recapturing his glory days.

July 11 8:00pm EDT

*Paranormal Activity *
(2009) Katie Featherson, Micah Sloat
Katie and Micah are a twentysomething couple who've just moved into a new home in San Diego, CA. Katie has an interest in the paranormal and believes that malevolent spirits have been following her since childhood, though Micah is not so easily convinced

July 18 8:00pm EDT

*Gamer* 
(2009) Gerard Butler, Michael C. Hall, Chris "Ludacris" Bridges, Kyra Sedgwick
Set in a future-world where videogames and entertainment have evolved into a real-life bloodsport, this film follows "gamers" who use mind-control over real-life convicts. They're then forced to battle each other to the death before a global audience.

July 25 8:00pm EDT

*Saw VI*
(2009)Tobin Bell, Costas Mandylor, Betsy Russell, Mark Rolston
Special Agent Strahm is long gone, and Det. Hoffman is now the heir to John Jigsaw's terrifying legacy. Meanwhile, FBI Agent Erickson is hot on his trail, but Hoffman is about to reveal Jigsaw's grand plot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paranormal Activity is quite good.
.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO Big Fan 7/8 8:30 PM


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Friday July 2 7pm EDT

*My One and Only*
Renee Zellweger, Logan Lerman, Kevin Bacon. (2008)
A woman leaves her philandering husband and takes her sons on a journey to find a wealthy mate

Saturday July 3 10am EDT

*The Other End of the Line*
Shriya Saran, Jesse Metcalfe, Larry Miller. (2008)
A call-center employee from India comes to America to see a man she met on the telephone.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO What Just Happened? 7/5 7 PM
STZ The Damned United 7/8 1:30 PM


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For those of us with EpixHD and EpixHD2 in our Dish Network Platinum package, it is a pain to figure out what might be a premier but it is obvious they will have them. From their web site:


> EPIX will deliver films from Paramount, Paramount Vantage, MTV Films and Nickelodeon Movies released theatrically on or after January 1, 2008 and MGM, United Artists and Lionsgate titles released theatrically on or after January 1, 2009, which will be available exclusively to its subscribers.


So what follows is a list of those movies with a 2009 release year when I first see them in the listings with links to the IMDb page for the movie. So here's what I have found new for July (times are *Pacific Time*):

The Marc Pease Experience Sunday, July 4, 2010 6:30 PM EpixHD
Shrink Tuesday, July 6, 2010 7:00 PM Epix HD


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

STZ Coco Before Chanel 7/19 1:20 PM


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Coco Before Chanel*
> 
> Genre: Foreign, True Story, Drama


'Foreign' is _not_ a genre


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

pablo said:


> STZ The Damned United 7/8 1:30 PM


Thanks for the heads-up. Heard great things about this movie -- DVR set.


----------

